# BootManager FAQ & Discussion



## strongergravity (Jul 22, 2011)

I figured we needed a thread to discuss the BootManager app.

First, big thumbs up to GFlam & Conap for this app! I used Conap's CELEB CM Roms on the Eris for a long time.

Now:
They have a Manual on their site.

*What does it do?* You keep your rom on the phone, and you can add up to 4 more on your SD card. You use the app's menu to select which one you want to boot into next.

*What is it?* it is an apk you can get from the market. It lives on your phone. It doesn't mess with Clockwork and such.

*What's the catch?* There is something you have to pay attention to...It requires a connection to the market to verify it's authenticity. So, whenever you add a new rom, you need to connect it to the market...the trick: you need to flash gapps right after you flash a rom before you boot into it.

*What If I forgot to flash gapps?!?* No big deal. If you boot into a rom you installed that doesn't have the market, the BootManager app won't work, so you can't use it to boot back into another rom. They have a solution - boot into recovery and flash the "update.zip" located in the bootmanager>phonerom folder on your sd. Then your phone will reboot into your internal phone rom.

*What's the catch, part 2?* Some roms have custom scripts that run when they boot, so they don't play well, especially when installed on the SD card.

*What else do I need to know?* Rom installs take longer. After installing, the roms on the sd card do not lag. You can back up the roms that you install through the app.

This is a dream for people who want to play with nightlies or try a bunch of roms, but need their old-reliable come Monday morning. Check it out!

Disclaimer: I have no affliliation with Init 2 Win It. I just love this app.


----------



## strongergravity (Jul 22, 2011)

I'll start with a question, too. I put BAMF3.0 rc 4.9 in an SD slot. When I boot in, everything works except Titanium Backup can't find root. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## sidsixseven (Jun 12, 2011)

Not to be a naysayer, but how does this work?

Does it swap ROM images by backing up then restoring or is it true dual boot?

I ask because it seems to me like you have to put a lot of faith in it doing whatever it does correctly or risk a soft brick that you can only fix by flashing an RUU.

*EDIT: Read the manual and answered many questions. It sounds like it installs a different boot.img for each ROM that points it to an image on your SD card for that ROM. The net is that it runs these off the SD card (so they suggest overclocking to avoid lag). The original phone ROM remains untouched other than the boot.img. And apparently you can fix corrupted boots by installing an update.zip through Recovery.

Below question is unanswered as it relates to save files on the SD card.*

And the followup question, how does it handle app data across multiple roms? Seems like some stuff in some apps might not play nice with a quad boot approach and has a higher potential for apps getting messed up.

Again, not trying to be a pessimist, these are just the questions I want answered before using it.

Sent courtesy of SID6.7 and Tapatalk


----------



## WishRyder (Jun 8, 2011)

sidsixseven said:


> Not to be a naysayer, but how does this work?
> 
> Does it swap ROM images by backing up then restoring or is it true dual boot?
> 
> ...


Each rom gets a slot. Each slot has its own data, system, cache, etc. Basically, it installs a new rom in its own private environment, then changes the boot image to boot to that particular rom. Since every rom has its own data, theres no crossover and apps need to be installed per rom. Kernels as well.

Radio is the only thing that stays the same, so if you have MR2+, all roms must be MR2 compatible.

Been using it for a number of roms. There's a few quirks (mentioned in OP), but it works great. Only rom I've had issues with is Gingeritis 3D.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

I was looking into trying this out because I have run into several issues with the current Gingeritis builds but love the speed they offer. Was looking into running some AOSP roms since I don't use sense launcher because I finally got bored of it and switched back to LPP.

But for the $3 it costs is it really worth the money over just using different back ups of other roms? I know it takes time/battery to run backups but that isn't really an issue for me.


----------



## sidsixseven (Jun 12, 2011)

WishRyder said:


> Since every rom has its own data, theres no crossover and apps need to be installed per rom. Kernels as well.


This assumes all apps store all data in /data. Some apps store stuff in /sdcard and it sounds like all roms use the same /sdcard. This would lead me to believe that there is some bleedover, right?

But perhaps no different than restoring backups...?

Sent courtesy of SID6.7 and Tapatalk


----------



## WishRyder (Jun 8, 2011)

sidsixseven said:


> This assumes all apps store all data in /data. Some apps store stuff in /sdcard and it sounds like all roms use the same /sdcard. This would lead me to believe that there is some bleedover, right?
> 
> But perhaps no different than restoring backups...?
> 
> Sent courtesy of SID6.7 and Tapatalk


Good point. I hadn't thought about that actually. I've yet to run into any issues but I'll be sure to keep a closer eye on things.

In all honesty, I had used titanium to restore apps to one rom, but ended up blowing it all away anyways.

All of the roms I have installed currently are "virgin" just to keep an eye on new features in case I want to make them my daily driver, or to show alternate roms to people around the office without having to mess with my phone rom.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Please explain this. I've read the manual and all. So once I installed the rom from the sdcard. Does that become the phonerom or is it just running on the sdcard and on top of the phonerom. 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## schwab16 (Jun 25, 2011)

Its working great for me! I love it!


----------



## WishRyder (Jun 8, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Please explain this. I've read the manual and all. So once I installed the rom from the sdcard. Does that become the phonerom or is it just running on the sdcard and on top of the phonerom.
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Boot Manager simply allows additional roms to be installed to the sdcard and then booted from the sdcard. Nothing runs "on top of" anything (its not a virtual machine), as everything gets its own "partition" on the sdcard that the app simply allows you to boot into (rather than into the typical phone rom). The phone rom itself remains untouched and is still available to boot to as normal at any time.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

WishRyder said:


> Boot Manager simply allows additional roms to be installed to the sdcard and then booted from the sdcard. Nothing runs "on top of" anything (its not a virtual machine), as everything gets its own "partition" on the sdcard that the app simply allows you to boot into (rather than into the typical phone rom). The phone rom itself remains untouched and is still available to boot to as normal at any time.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


So your saying that whatever you boot on your sdcard becomes the new phone rom correct.? Thx alot

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

one more thing. once i boot into the sdcard rom. could i make that my daily driver and be ok? or do i need to manually install it from recovery then?


----------



## WishRyder (Jun 8, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> So your saying that whatever you boot on your sdcard becomes the new phone rom correct.? Thx alot
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


No. Your phone rom remains installed to your internal rom. The app doesn't change that. The app simply installs roms to your sdcard (as if it were your internal phone rom).

The sdcard roms remain on your sdcard. The app essentially allows you to ignore your internal rom during boot, and boot into your sdcard to run the rom from there (again, as if it were your internal phone rom).

Since the additional roms actually run directly from the sdcard itself, this is why there can be lag related issues. At any time, from any rom, you can enter the boot manager app and choose to boot to any of your installed roms (including back into your phone rom).

I wish I could explain it better than that. :-(

EDIT: You could use an sdcard rom as your daily driver, as long as you don't mind running your rom directly off the sdcard (typically runs a little slower).

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

WishRyder said:


> No. Your phone rom remains installed to your internal rom. The app doesn't change that. The app simply installs roms to your sdcard (as if it were your internal phone rom).
> 
> The sdcard roms remain on your sdcard. The app essentially allows you to ignore your internal rom during boot, and boot into your sdcard to run the rom from there (again, as if it were your internal phone rom).
> 
> ...


No that explains it perfect. That was my main concern was running it on the sdcard. I'm not sure long term effects.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sundercs (Jul 11, 2011)

I had this issue when installing OMFGB and CM 7 1.4. I fixed it by checking all three boxes and perform a fresh install of the roms and gapps for each. I also noticed that flashing kernels under the kernel option did not stick, but was able to flash it on top of each rom slot. I don't think this plays nice with Fusion script. Just my experience.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebelxing123 (Jul 23, 2011)

This app doesn't seem to work for me. Everytime I try to install a rom, I use Ext 2 and in the middle of making the .img it will show some sort of error that asks "does this rom support ext 2?" 
I've tried installing the latest CM7, Synergy Rom, and Das Bamf, but no luck. I'm currently running Liquid Thunderbread 2.5.


----------



## sidsixseven (Jun 12, 2011)

WishRyder said:


> I wish I could explain it better than that. :-(


It's similar to dual booting a computer with different Operating Systems on different disk drive partitions. The boot.img file gets changed so that instead of it booting up off the internal phone storage, it boots up from the sdcard instead. Basically, it's like a computer booting up from the D:\ drive instead of the C:\ drive.

Although I think what is a bit misleading in the Manual is the lag issue. The devs certainly address and mention it but the suggested solution is to simply overclock. A lot of us like to try different ROMs to test out how they perform. However, whatever rom is installed in the internal storage is always going to perform better than those on the sdcard.

So do they have a nice way to copy a ROM from an sdcard slot to the internal phone storage slot?


----------



## strongergravity (Jul 22, 2011)

Rebelxing123 said:


> This app doesn't seem to work for me. Everytime I try to install a rom, I use Ext 2 and in the middle of making the .img it will show some sort of error that asks "does this rom support ext 2?"
> I've tried installing the latest CM7, Synergy Rom, and Das Bamf, but no luck. I'm currently running Liquid Thunderbread 2.5.


I have been using ext2 for all mine with no problems. I've installed CM7, liquid, Bamf3.0, and the "stock" mr2 build (for fun...I was bored...I'll probably never boot into it again).


----------



## strongergravity (Jul 22, 2011)

D3fault121 said:


> But for the $3 it costs is it really worth the money over just using different back ups of other roms? I know it takes time/battery to run backups but that isn't really an issue for me.


$3 isn't a bad price...less than I spend on sodas in a day.
switching roms this way is a lot faster than restoring nand backups. It takes only a couple of seconds longer than a plain old reboot. All the app is doing is cuing up a different boot.img, and then the phone restarts.


----------



## strongergravity (Jul 22, 2011)

sidsixseven said:


> And the followup question, how does it handle app data across multiple roms? Seems like some stuff in some apps might not play nice with a quad boot approach and has a higher potential for apps getting messed up.


There seems to be some separation with the sdcard data, too. I am not sure. I downloaded a file in one rom, and when I switched it wasn't in the "downloads" folder like I expected. I haven't rebooted into the other rom to try to find where the file went yet. I've been wondering about this, too.

I don't care if my pictures & music co-mingle, but I hope the Rosie settings don't get messed up if I have 2 sense roms on board.

A strategy I am considering: multiple installs of the same rom, each with different purposes (so there is no risk of cross-contamination). For instance, you could do a cm7 for daily use and another cm7 for games. I don't know what I'll do...that is the nice thing about this - the possibilities!

I also want to find out what needs to happen to make Ubuntu one of the roms in the menu.


----------



## strongergravity (Jul 22, 2011)

sidsixseven said:


> So do they have a nice way to copy a ROM from an sdcard slot to the internal phone storage slot?


I haven't found a way. I wanted to move my cm7 to an sd slot so I could try BAMF3.0 internally to see if that would help. I figure I'll just install it new on the sd when Slayher puts out a new release. (I don't want to rebuild it again).


----------



## Rebelxing123 (Jul 23, 2011)

Edit: I thought my post didn't show up when it did.


----------



## WishRyder (Jun 8, 2011)

sidsixseven said:


> So do they have a nice way to copy a ROM from an sdcard slot to the internal phone storage slot?


This is my biggest gripe. You can backup sdcard slots in the app, but there doesn't appear to be any way of restoring it to the phone slot (or vice versa). Without having a backup to verify, its possible the backups might be nandroid compliant, but even if they are, you would have manually move them around to the correct locations. I plan on testing it sometime soon, I just haven't had a chance yet.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## explamphibian (Jun 7, 2011)

I bought this today and am running OMFGB 7/31 Nightly, when I installed LTB 2.5 and tried to boot it everything went well I get data but can't sync a google acct. It keeps telling me it can't connect even though all other data works both 3G and WiFi. Any suggestions?


----------



## schwab16 (Jun 25, 2011)

"Rebelxing123 said:


> This app doesn't seem to work for me. Everytime I try to install a rom, I use Ext 2 and in the middle of making the .img it will show some sort of error that asks "does this rom support ext 2?"
> I've tried installing the latest CM7, Synergy Rom, and Das Bamf, but no luck. I'm currently running Liquid Thunderbread 2.5.


I had the same problem, LTB does not support ext2 so u can't install Roms when running it as ur phone rom, so what I did was make a nandroid of ltb, flash cm7 via recovery, then once in cm7, I installed roms to the slots, it all worked great, then I restored ltb via nandroid, and now I can use bootmanager and boot into all the roms I had installed while using cm7 as my phone rom.


----------



## strongergravity (Jul 22, 2011)

strongergravity said:


> There seems to be some separation with the sdcard data, too. I am not sure. I downloaded a file in one rom, and when I switched it wasn't in the "downloads" folder like I expected. I haven't rebooted into the other rom to try to find where the file went yet. I've been wondering about this, too.
> <snip>
> I also want to find out what needs to happen to make Ubuntu one of the roms in the menu.


There is no data separation on the SD card. The OMFGB ROMput it's own folder on the sd card, and it downloaded it's stuff from it's "god mode" app in there. I should look before posting. 

At this point Ubuntu wont be able to get put into the menu. It isn't installable as a ROM-like zip.


----------



## daveyhimself (Jul 20, 2011)

I can't seem to install GApps on CM7. Whenever I do it says it installs fine, but when I boot back in to CM7 none of the GApps show up. If I go back to my Phone ROM the GApps have been overwritten and I have to do a recovery.


----------



## strongergravity (Jul 22, 2011)

schwab16 said:


> I had the same problem, LTB does not support ext2 so u can't install Roms when running it as ur phone rom, so what I did was make a nandroid of ltb, flash cm7 via recovery, then once in cm7, I installed roms to the slots, it all worked great, then I restored ltb via nandroid, and now I can use bootmanager and boot into all the roms I had installed while using cm7 as my phone rom.


LTB is running fine for me off one of the sd card slots.
Nice, albeit timeconsumming, workaround.


----------



## strongergravity (Jul 22, 2011)

daveyhimself said:


> I can't seem to install GApps on CM7. Whenever I do it says it installs fine, but when I boot back in to CM7 none of the GApps show up. If I go back to my Phone ROM the GApps have been overwritten and I have to do a recovery.


If you have the gapps on your sd card, you would install it through BootManager just like a rom. You will install it on the same slot that you just put cm7 in, with no wiping. It will rename the slot, which you will probably want to rename when you finish.
Don't try to install gapps from recovery - recovery only works with your Phone ROM.


----------



## icedmayhem (Jul 9, 2011)

any idea on how to recover the memory that bootmanager has used to create the sd-rom. basically i had 2 gigs of data free on my sd card ad freed up 3 gigs making 5 total. tried to install cm7 using it and it was a no go. no i cant for the life of me figure out how to get my storage space back. now only shows that i have 1.5 gigs free. i removed the rom via the progrm and nada. emailed the dev and no response yet. any ideas unless wiping the card may work. only just i have so much more crap on it to move over is going to take a while


----------



## icedmayhem (Jul 9, 2011)

just got a response, for anyone else looking for this info...

You need to delete the .Trash folder and LOST.DIR folders off of your sdcard to regain your space.


----------



## austinwilliams1980 (Jul 3, 2011)

Can anyone help me get Wifi on das bamf rc4.9? I have das bamf 2.1 remix as my phone rom and CM7 as slot 3 and wifi works 100%. But on slot 2 (das bamf rc4.9) I can not get wifi. It shows my wifi but when I enter my password it just keeps on saying "obtaining IP address".


----------



## daveyhimself (Jul 20, 2011)

strongergravity said:


> If you have the gapps on your sd card, you would install it through BootManager just like a rom. You will install it on the same slot that you just put cm7 in, with no wiping. It will rename the slot, which you will probably want to rename when you finish.
> Don't try to install gapps from recovery - recovery only works with your Phone ROM.


Thank you so much! This worked as soon as I was able to fix the "No ROM installed" problem!


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Has anyone figured out how to make dasBAMF 4.9 useable? I installed it, oced it to 1.6, and I'm letting it settle. But gosh, the thing is still so slow it's not even worth it. :/


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Just kidding. I forgot that I had to a battery pull and my OC settings didn't apply. After letting it settle a bit more and OCing the rom is a lot smoother. Has anyone tried an SD booster app? Could this possibly help SD rom performance? Worth a shot, right?


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

austinwilliams1980 said:


> Can anyone help me get Wifi on das bamf rc4.9? I have das bamf 2.1 remix as my phone rom and CM7 as slot 3 and wifi works 100%. But on slot 2 (das bamf rc4.9) I can not get wifi. It shows my wifi but when I enter my password it just keeps on saying "obtaining IP address".


I have yet to get a ROM to connect via wifi on Slot 2. I've tried Bamf 3.0 rc 4.9, Bamf Gingeremix 2.1, and Liquid Thunderbread (w/ Imo lean kernal). LTB, actually, doesn't even try. It just says "error" in the settings where you would turn wifi on.

I have OMFGB working, w/ wifi, on slot 1. I will attempt to install it on slot 2 next. At the moment, I'm installing GingeRemix on slot 3 to see if that works.


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

OK, slot2 is a red herring. OMFGB installed just fine in slot 2. Wifi connected immediately. And GingeRemix could not connect to wifi on slot 3.

What's so special about OMFGB? Dunno, but it's the only ROM I can get to connect to wifi on a Boot Manager slot. Granted, there are many more ROMs out there, but I'm tired.


----------



## WishRyder (Jun 8, 2011)

I posted in the other thread: Try using a static ip address and manually enter network information. Worked for me on BAMF Sense 3.0 when I was having issues connecting.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

"WishRyder said:


> I posted in the other thread: Try using a static ip address and manually enter network information. Worked for me on BAMF Sense 3.0 when I was having issues connecting.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'll stop whining in both threads now. Still curious about the problem, but can definitely set up a static.


----------



## WishRyder (Jun 8, 2011)

Pupalei said:


> Thanks. I'll stop whining in both threads now. Still curious about the problem, but can definitely set up a static.


I didn't pay much attention to who was asking in each thread. I'm curious as to why wifi is an issue as well, since I wouldn't think (given the premise of Boot Manager) that ROMs would care where they are installed to.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

So here's a thought. Assuming I get a good Sense ROM running in a slot with a static. I wonder if I can just boot to it real quick whenever I need to, to fix GPS on an AOSP ROM. I guess it depends on why that trick works.


----------



## turnyface (Jun 29, 2011)

Every time I try to install MIUI onto slot 1 using ext2, it completes the install, but when I select the slot to boot the rom, it's says "no rom installed." Anyone know how I can fix this?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

Pupalei said:


> So here's a thought. Assuming I get a good Sense ROM running in a slot with a static. I wonder if I can just boot to it real quick whenever I need to, to fix GPS on an AOSP ROM. I guess it depends on why that trick works.


This just worked! I didn't fix wifi yet, but I lost GPS (and rebooted several times to make sure it was indeed lost), booted into Bamf 2.1 in slot 3 (3G only, but that's fine), got gps going good with GPS status, and then booted back to CM7 and gps came right up. Now that worth 3 bucks right there.


----------



## Eogram (Jun 30, 2011)

Works well for me. I'm running cm7 and I've got Das BAMF and MIUI in the slots.
Which means Boot Manager breaks on MIUI if I'm not around a hotspots.

Its a good app, but crippling paying users to try to win over pirates who probably wont buy it anyways is such a dissapointing way to do things.

*edit*
OP implys it only happens when you boot into a new rom, it actually checks on EVERY boot.

sent via telepathy.


----------



## turnyface (Jun 29, 2011)

Does anyone have an idea why after installing a ROM and selecting the appropriate slot, it says "no rom installed?" I've tried this several times on EXT2 and EXT4 with no luck.


----------



## turnyface (Jun 29, 2011)

Now I'm getting this issue while trying to install OMGB 1.2.0. "boot.img failed to flash. not rebooting." Any ideas?


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

"turnyface said:


> Now I'm getting this issue while trying to install OMGB 1.2.0. "boot.img failed to flash. not rebooting." Any ideas?


Sorry, I haven't seen either of these issues yet, but I will keep playing with it so I may. Bottom line, we're early adopters. Hopefully the developer continues to... develop.


----------



## strongergravity (Jul 22, 2011)

turnyface said:


> Now I'm getting this issue while trying to install OMGB 1.2.0. "boot.img failed to flash. not rebooting." Any ideas?


I haven't seen these, either. How full is your SD card? If it is full, there might not be enough room for BootManager to work. Each slot takes up a good chunk of room (for system, cache, apps, etc.)


----------



## schwab16 (Jun 25, 2011)

"turnyface said:


> Now I'm getting this issue while trying to install OMGB 1.2.0. "boot.img failed to flash. not rebooting." Any ideas?


What is ur phone rom?


----------



## turnyface (Jun 29, 2011)

CM7 RC 1.5.2. Tried again today and same issue. It spends about 20 minutes installing, completed the install and asks if I want to boot into the new rom. I click "okay" and it says boot.img is missing. Then I go back to the labeled rom slot and it says, "no rom installed."

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

OK. Running the new superuser bacon or what not. Works great but after I install a rom on sdcard after the installing process I keep getting "boot manager has been given super user permission " over and over and over pop up of that till I reboot the phone... So I'm guessing it's not meant to be used on the new superuser? Or any suggestions

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## turnyface (Jun 29, 2011)

Here's a log of the attempted installation. Note the failed boot.img at the end. Any ideas of how to fix it?


```
Chose ext4 format<br />
Installing files to imgs<br />
Making system.img<br />
Making data.img<br />
Making cache.img<br />
Making system folder<br />
Making data folder<br />
Mounting system.img<br />
Mounting data.img<br />
Img's Mounted<br />
Parsing updater-script<br />
found updater-script<br />
rm /data/local/tmp/data/local<br />
rm /data/local/tmp/tmp/boot.img<br />
chmod'ing system and data<br />
extracting Rom<br />
found updater-script<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 0.0 /data/local/tmp/tmp/check_data_app<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 2000.2000 /data/local/tmp/data/local<br />
chown -R 1000.1000 /data/local/tmp/data/app<br />
chmod -R 0771 /data/local/tmp/data/app<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/[<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/[[<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/arp<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/ash<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/awk<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/basename<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/bbconfig<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/brctl<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/bunzip2<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/bzcat<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/bzip2<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/cal<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/cat<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/catv<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/chgrp<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/chmod<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/chown<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/chroot<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/cksum<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/clear<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/cmp<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/cp<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/cpio<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/cut<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/date<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/dc<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/dd<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/depmod<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/devmem<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/df<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/diff<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/dirname<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/dmesg<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/dnsd<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/dos2unix<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/du<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/echo<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/ed<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/egrep<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/env<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/expr<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/false<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/fdisk<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/fgrep<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/find<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/fold<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/free<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/freeramdisk<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/fuser<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/getopt<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/grep<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/gunzip<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/gzip<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/head<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/hexdump<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/id<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/ifconfig<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/insmod<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/install<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/ip<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/kill<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/killall<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/killall5<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/length<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/less<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/ln<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/losetup<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/ls<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/lsmod<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/lspci<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/lsusb<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/lzop<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/lzopcat<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/md5sum<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/mkdir<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/mke2fs<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/mkfifo<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/mkfs.ext2<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/mknod<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/mkswap<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/mktemp<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/modprobe<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/more<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/mount<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/mountpoint<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/mv<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/netstat<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/nice<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/nohup<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/nslookup<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/ntpd<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/od<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/patch<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/pgrep<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/pidof<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/ping<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/pkill<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/printenv<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/printf<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/ps<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/pwd<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/rdev<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/readlink<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/realpath<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/renice<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/reset<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/rm<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/rmdir<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/rmmod<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/route<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/run-parts<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/sed<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/seq<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/setsid<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/sh<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/sha1sum<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/sha256sum<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/sha512sum<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/sleep<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/sort<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/split<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/stat<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/strings<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/stty<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/swapoff<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/swapon<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/sync<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/sysctl<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/tac<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/tail<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/tar<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/tee<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/telnet<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/test<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/tftp<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/time<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/top<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/touch<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/tr<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/traceroute<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/true<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/tty<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/tune2fs<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/umount<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/uname<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/uniq<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/unix2dos<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/unlzop<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/unzip<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/uptime<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/usleep<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/uudecode<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/uuencode<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/vi<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/watch<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/wc<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/wget<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/which<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/whoami<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/xargs<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/yes<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/zcat<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/cat<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/cmp<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/date<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/dd<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/dmesg<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/getevent<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/getprop<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/hd<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/id<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/ifconfig<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/iftop<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/insmod<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/ioctl<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/ionice<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/kill<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/log<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/lsmod<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/nandread<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/netstat<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/newfs_msdos<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/notify<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/printenv<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/ps<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/reboot<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/renice<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/rmdir<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/rmmod<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/route<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/schedtop<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/sendevent<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/setconsole<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/setprop<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/sleep<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/smd<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/start<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/stop<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/sync<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/top<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/uptime<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/vmstat<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/watchprops<br />
ln -s /system/bin/toolbox /data/local/tmp/system/bin/wipe<br />
chown -R 0.0 /data/local/tmp/system<br />
chmod -R 0755 /data/local/tmp/system<br />
chown -R 0.2000 /data/local/tmp/system/bin<br />
chmod -R 0755 /data/local/tmp/system/bin<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 0.3003 /data/local/tmp/system/bin/netcfg<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 0.3004 /data/local/tmp/system/bin/ping<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 0.2000 /data/local/tmp/system/bin/run-as<br />
chown -R 1002.1002 /data/local/tmp/system/etc/bluetooth<br />
chmod -R 0755 /data/local/tmp/system/etc/bluetooth<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 0.0 /data/local/tmp/system/etc/bluetooth<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 1000.1000 /data/local/tmp/system/etc/bluetooth/auto_pairing.conf<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 3002.3002 /data/local/tmp/system/etc/bluetooth/blacklist.conf<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 1002.1002 /data/local/tmp/system/etc/dbus.conf<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 1014.2000 /data/local/tmp/system/etc/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks<br />
chown -R 0.2000 /data/local/tmp/system/etc/init.d<br />
chmod -R 0755 /data/local/tmp/system/etc/init.d<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 0.0 /data/local/tmp/system/etc/init.d<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 0.2000 /data/local/tmp/system/etc/init.goldfish.sh<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 0.0 /data/local/tmp/system/bin/bash<br />
ln -s /system/bin/bash /data/local/tmp/system/bin/sh<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 0.0 /data/local/tmp/system/bin/sysrw<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 0.0 /data/local/tmp/system/bin/sysro<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 0.0 /data/local/tmp/system/bin/nano<br />
chown -R 0.0 /data/local/tmp/system/etc/ppp<br />
chmod -R 0755 /data/local/tmp/system/etc/ppp<br />
chown -R 0.2000 /data/local/tmp/system/vendor<br />
chmod -R 0755 /data/local/tmp/system/vendor<br />
chown -R 0.0 /data/local/tmp/system/vendor/firmware<br />
chmod -R 0755 /data/local/tmp/system/vendor/firmware<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 0.2000 /data/local/tmp/system/vendor/firmware<br />
chown -R 0.2000 /data/local/tmp/system/xbin<br />
chmod -R 0755 /data/local/tmp/system/xbin<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 0.0 /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/apply_firewall<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 0.0 /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/apply_theme<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 0.0 /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/dumplog<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 0.0 /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/hcitool<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 0.0 /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/librank<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 0.0 /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/mv2sd<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 0.0 /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/ota<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 0.0 /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/procmem<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 0.0 /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/procrank<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 0.0 /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/su<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 0.0 /data/local/tmp/tmp/dd<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 0.0 /data/local/tmp/tmp/mkbootimg.sh<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 0.0 /data/local/tmp/tmp/mkbootimg<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chown 0.0 /data/local/tmp/tmp/unpackbootimg<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 0777 /data/local/tmp/tmp/check_data_app<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 0771 /data/local/tmp/data/local<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 02750 /data/local/tmp/system/bin/netcfg<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 02755 /data/local/tmp/system/bin/ping<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 06750 /data/local/tmp/system/bin/run-as<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 0755 /data/local/tmp/system/etc/bluetooth<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 0640 /data/local/tmp/system/etc/bluetooth/auto_pairing.conf<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 0444 /data/local/tmp/system/etc/bluetooth/blacklist.conf<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 0440 /data/local/tmp/system/etc/dbus.conf<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 0550 /data/local/tmp/system/etc/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 0755 /data/local/tmp/system/etc/init.d<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 0550 /data/local/tmp/system/etc/init.goldfish.sh<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 04755 /data/local/tmp/system/bin/bash<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 04755 /data/local/tmp/system/bin/sysrw<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 04755 /data/local/tmp/system/bin/sysro<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 04755 /data/local/tmp/system/bin/nano<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 0755 /data/local/tmp/system/vendor/firmware<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 06755 /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/apply_firewall<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 06755 /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/apply_theme<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 06755 /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/dumplog<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 06755 /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/hcitool<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 06755 /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/librank<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 06755 /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/mv2sd<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 06755 /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/ota<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 06755 /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/procmem<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 06755 /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/procrank<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 06755 /data/local/tmp/system/xbin/su<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 0777 /data/local/tmp/tmp/dd<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 0777 /data/local/tmp/tmp/mkbootimg.sh<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 0777 /data/local/tmp/tmp/mkbootimg<br />
/data/data/com.drx2.bootmanager/files/busybox chmod 0777 /data/local/tmp/tmp/unpackbootimg<br />
EditBoot.img code<br />
Unpacking boot.img<br />
Editing boot.img<br />
Attempting to make edited boot.img<br />
Using Sdcard<br />
Downloading update.zip<br />
Setting rom name<br />
closelogfile<br />
closing logFlashing boot<br />
Error Flashing boot.img
```
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## strongergravity (Jul 22, 2011)

"turnyface said:


> CM7 RC 1.5.2. Tried again today and same issue. It spends about 20 minutes installing, completed the install and asks if I want to boot into the new rom. I click "okay" and it says boot.img is missing. Then I go back to the labeled rom slot and it says, "no rom installed."


Do you have apps installed on your sdcard? Specifically the BootManager app. 
Also, you might want to check their site &/or email them. The link is on the op.


----------



## ssethv (Jun 13, 2011)

strongergravity said:


> CM7 RC 1.5.2. Tried again today and same issue. It spends about 20 minutes installing, completed the install and asks if I want to boot into the new rom. I click "okay" and it says boot.img is missing. Then I go back to the labeled rom slot and it says, "no rom installed."


you may need to do a fresh DL of 1.5.2 and try again, I had no issues

I love BOOT MANAGER, this is a great app, I had some questions at first so I went to the devs website and printed out the full guide on how to use it....


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

I think my biggest complaint with boot manager is how the app itself authenticates every time you open it, so if you happen to install something that kills network access on an SD installed ROM, the app will just complain about being an expired beta.


----------

